

Do you find that misspellings of common words set your "bozo bit"? - asciilifeform

For many years, I have noticed that when a person chronically misspells a very common, not at all obscure word ("break" vs. "brake", "pour" vs. "pore", etc.) that person's writing tends to set the "bozo bit" in my head and I find it difficult to take their arguments seriously. My best theory explaining why this happens is that such mistakes are generally proof that the person who made them   <i>never reads for pleasure</i> and is thus almost certainly an intellectual lightweight. Am I being snobbish/foolish by making the connection? Or is there something to this litmus test?
======
Raplh
My tendency was to react the way you do. Upon years of reflection and
experience, I concluded I was being a snob, and that there was very little
information I could use in those errors.

Despite my own genetic predisposition towards words (kiss me, I'm half Irish)
it was not until the advent of spell checkers that I discovered I had been
writing "signifigant" all my life. And I am/was a snob about this stuff!

I still identify strongly with the more articulate, but I actually think this
works against my B.S. detector rather than in favor of it. The amount of B.S.
emitted by the verbally competent is almost certainly reams more than by the
verbally challenged. IMHO

------
jurjenh
Worst thing for me (and I think quite a few people) is the misplaced
apostrophe. We have a big sign just outside the town here that has "Special's"
in big bold writing - now I can't even take the store seriously....

------
msie
Add "lose" vs. "loose" to your list. I am noticing this too often. I'm
wondering if people are learning to spell by reading other people's
misspellings.

------
ksvs
It does for me. But you can get some false positives this way. There are some
smart people who can't spell well, e.g. because they're dyslexic.

------
earl
These things do make me think less of people, but you have to be careful to
filter for non-native speakers. And of course, there is a big difference
between a single error and systematic errors.

~~~
asciilifeform
I'm a non-native speaker myself. The words in question, however, are very
basic ones.

